# New member :) Ear and coat questions



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, My name is Christina and I recieved Sir Lovkins when he was 2 months old as a present. I love him more than words can express. I was not a dog person before, and was not sure how I was going to keep him ,but after one day psssshtt.... I was in love! He is now 5 months old just loving his life, but I have a few questions.....His ears stick straight up most of the time unless he is being super lazy and his coat is soft and cottony? Is this normal for his age? All the beautiful boo boos I see on here have longer coats and low drop ears. I know it really does not matter but I am just curious. Thanks


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

:Welcome 2: WELCOME! We are glad to have you and Sir Lovkins! I am not too sure about his ears or coat as we don't have a picture to go on :blink:. Would you be willing to upload pictures of your baby? We just love adorable fluffs! :w00t::happy:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you! Im new to this but I just added a photo album, can you see it? I may not have loaded it right.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

AH! Oh My Goodness, Christina! He's a dollbaby!:w00t: What a cutie pie! :wub: He's definitely a Maltese mix by his ears. I would say his ears look like he's a terrier maltese mix perhaps? Because they remind me of a Yorkie's ears . I wanna cuddle him :hugging:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you  By the way thats a beautiful poodle you have!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you! She's my little brat , I am proud (and sometimes ashamed rofl) to say she takes after her Momma. She's stubborn and likes to pick on my mom (she thinks she rules the roost at home) but you can't be mad at her lil face lol even if its all you can see as she drags along at your pant leg because she doesn't want you to leave lol xD


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwwwww... Sir Lovkins is a cutie pie. A lot of Maltese have a cottony coat but I'm not sure about his ears.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM!

Can you tell us how much he weighs at 5 months? I'm guessing since you got him at 8 weeks he came from a BYB or a mill.......or rescue? Sometimes they are mixed with another breed and can look differently than a purebred maltese. Just guessing right now.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

He sure is cute.
Welcome!!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

He's adorable. Welcome to SM!


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

he is so cute,a little cutie potootie.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

He is adorable! Love the ears, it gives him personality! But, I would have to agree, he looks like he may be a mix. His ears kind of remind me of a papillon.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

He weighs about 3 pounds, and I had no idea about byb until recently. It makes me very sad. I hope he did not come from a place like that but I gues I will never know for sure.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He is adorable!

He might be a mix or perhaps just a poorly bred Maltese (who often have other breeds mixed into their background). Is he AKC registered or are his papers from another registry? If he's not AKC, that's a clue he may not be purebred.

His ears may flop down a bit more as his hair gets longer, but I wouldn't count on it. As far as the coat, not all Maltese are blessed with a beautiful silky coat. Show breeders carefully bred for that, but if he is from a backyard breeder he will understandably be very far from the breed standard.

The fact that you adore him is all that matters. My first Maltese was a rescue and poorly bred, but I didn't love her any less than I do my Bailey who came from a show breeder. Lady was just as beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Your right, he can be a little mangled and tangled from playing but one look from him and boy does my heart melt. The papers I were sent do not say AKC, they say ACA which I thought was strange. Thank you so much for your time and Happy Holidays!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If his ears have been moving around (one drops some, then back up, etc.) then they may still drop more. His head does look like there might be a bit of Westie in there. ACA is not a legitimate registry. It is one puppymills and BYBs use so they can sell "registered" puppies. He's adorable! Enjoy your little man!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to SM im not familiar with mixes of breeds but your boy is adorable im sure he got you heart form the beggining :tender::tender::cheer::cheer: More pictures pretty please :Sunny Smile:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH MY Stars he is CUTE!!! Welcome!! Cottony coats.. I have 1 (rugby) and is no fun.. but I have grown out his coat and it looks great - but very hard.. sometimes the coat will change as they grow older !! So just wait a few months and see what you have. I remember cutting down the coats when they were about 8 months old and they changed. Now Atticus is the only one in full coat.. but I've had them all in long coat at some point.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your responses, and I think my next love bug will come from a rescue because everybody knows you need a P.I.C. (partner in crime). I will have more pictures to come. God Bless


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Your baby is absolutely adorable! His personality really pops in the photos. WELCOME!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Christina, I don't know what he's mixed with but I'm certain that he is 100% *PRECIOUS*!!!!! I love his little sticky-uppy puppy ears! :wub:

Welcome to SM!!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

welcome to SM, he is adorable, no wonder you're in love with him!!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

you baby is such a cutie! his ears remind me of my B-I-L 's 
Papiloin.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to SM! 

He sure is a cutie pie! That expression he has on his face is too precious. I can see why you fell in love  

I can vouch for how fun it is to have two doggies to play with each other! I love watching them play chase and keep away-- I wouldn't trade it for anything. It's great, too, that you're considering rescue since there are so many fluffs needing homes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Welcome 1:
Your baby looks like Mr. Personality +. I hope you continue to post more photos. Once they are in your arms a pedigree is only a pedigree---love overcomes all *perceived *obstacles. 
Enjoy your baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 4: Welcome Christina. Sir Lovkins is such a cutie pie. :wub:You must be having such a great time with him. Happy you've found us here at SM. Lots of info that really helped me when I got Tyler.



lilygirl said:


> you baby is such a cutie! his ears remind me of my B-I-L 's
> Papiloin.


Oh, Elizabeth -- I read this as, "his ears remind me of my B-I-L's," since the word Papillion was on the next line. I was thinking, "Wow that's a strange looking brother in law." :w00t::smrofl:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome! I just saw the pics of that cute little Lovkins!! He is soooooo soooo cute I just love his little lips--sounds weird I know but it seems like he is smiling and idk I just think he is too cute!! I see you are from Texas...me too and there are quite a few of us on here but from what I have heard people say in all diffeent places lol


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :Welcome 4: Welcome Christina. Sir Lovkins is such a cutie pie. :wub:You must be having such a great time with him. Happy you've found us here at SM. Lots of info that really helped me when I got Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Elizabeth -- I read this as, "his ears remind me of my B-I-L's," since the word Papillion was on the next line. I was thinking, "Wow that's a strange looking brother in law." :w00t::smrofl:


thank you ladies


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> Hi and welcome! I just saw the pics of that cute little Lovkins!! He is soooooo soooo cute I just love his little lips--sounds weird I know but it seems like he is smiling and idk I just think he is too cute!! I see you are from Texas...me too and there are quite a few of us on here but from what I have heard people say in all diffeent places lol


 Hello Missy from Tejas! It does not sound weird at all. It is probably one of my most favorite things about him. I love when he gets his little side smirk going on, it's like he is saying "Hey guys, what's going on?" lol I just love him to pieces.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to SM 

Sir Lovkins is a cutie pie and I love his name too btw :wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Christina and Sir Luvkins; such a cute name and a cute little guy.
I'm also in Texas.....East Texas....great to have you on SM!

You'll enjoy the nice people on this forum.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Welcome to SM
> 
> Sir Lovkins is a cutie pie and I love his name too btw :wub:


 Thank you! His name was going to be Trigger but I just could not stop loving on him ( it just stuck).


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Welcome to SM
> 
> Sir Lovkins is a cutie pie and I love his name too btw :wub:


 thank you I just love your boo boos they are so precious.


----------

